# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Xin hỏi về chân input của BOB Mach3

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi chân input của cái BOB này đấu như thế nào ạ. Em cám ơn

----------

CNC abc

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em nghĩ nó như nhau cho các bo mach3 là các chân input 10,11,12,13,15 ạ

----------

CNC abc, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Em nghĩ nó như nhau cho các bo mach3 là các chân input 10,11,12,13,15 ạ


Em đã đấu thử mấy chân này qua công tắc hành trình rồi về chân gnd nhưng ko tác dụng bác à

----------

CNC abc

----------


## Duccdt06

bác enable trong phần input đúng số chân và active low nó lên chưa ạ

----------

CNC abc, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

dạ rồi anh! chỉ cần set đúng số chân là estop nó báo liền mà bác. Đàng này ko có dấu hiệu gì. Em hơi nghi ngờ vì thấy có chân 12v out bác ạ

----------

CNC abc

----------


## Mạch Việt

thường thì các tín hiệu input được cách ly, và mức tín hiệu input là 24V, bác phải cho 24V vào cổng nào đó của board này mới được.

----------

CNC abc, ktshung

----------


## Luyến

Bác xem lại và đấu theo ký hiệu in trên board mạch Á. Trước em gặp trường hợp trên mạch in ký hiệu 1 kiểu hình ảnh này lại hướng dẫn kiểu khác.

----------

CNC abc, ktshung

----------


## hminhtq

Mạch này phải cấp 24v mới có input anh ạ e dính ròi

----------

CNC abc, ktshung

----------


## dungtb

Mạch này muốn dùng input output phải cấp nguồn 24v nhé bác, chạy các trục thì ko cần cấp 24v

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Xin hai bác nói cụ thể hơn cho em với ạ. Cụ thể cấp chân nào chứ em đã cấp 24 v vào công 15-32VDC rồi mà

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

A post phần cài đặt của anh lên trên này xem để mọi người thấy gì sai chỉ lại cho ạ. :-)

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

> Mạch này muốn dùng input output phải cấp nguồn 24v nhé bác, chạy các trục thì ko cần cấp 24v


Em cũng đang dùng mạch Mach3 như này:

Vậy nếu muốn dùng input có Estop và các limit switch thì cần cấp nguồn  24 V vào board và nếu vậy thì còn có phải cấp nguồn 5V qua cổng USB nữa không?
Và nếu nguồn 24V đó cấp chung với nguồn cấp động cơ thì có được không bác?

----------


## saudau

Cái board này khá dễ chịu đó bác. Bác dùng cục biến áp 12Vac 3A chỉnh lưu xong cho vào chân 12-24V, rồi cho một con 7805 xuống cấp 5Vdc cho nó cho gọn, mình đang xài vậy

----------

cnclaivung, ktshung

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

> Cái board này khá dễ chịu đó bác. Bác dùng cục biến áp 12Vac 3A chỉnh lưu xong cho vào chân 12-24V, rồi cho một con 7805 xuống cấp 5Vdc cho nó cho gọn, mình đang xài vậy


Thế làm như e hỏi ở trên thì có làm như vậy có được không bác? Em có thể dùng nguồn chung với động cơ có được không (Em dùng nguồn 24V 10A)

----------


## telephonica

các bác cho e hỏi , cái mục input với home  .Không hiểu 2 thằng này lắm ,nếu tích chọn 1 trong 2 thằng này có đc ko .Mình đang gắn thử công tắc hành trình

----------


## yore

Bác phải cấp nguồn cho nó. Nhìn hình trên phía bên phải ở dưới (power input), đẩy cho nó nguồn 24v vào. Phía trên bên phải cũng phải cấp cho nó nguồn 5v. Bác search thread "Nhiễu hay không" của ai êm "yore"sẽ thấy nếu ko cấp 5v sẽ thấy nó bị gì!

----------


## hoangson

Em đã dùng bob 1 con relay rồi, bác cấp nguồn 24V lấy ở đâu cũng được, còn nguồn 5V thì bác phải lấy từ nguồn USB 5V của máy tính (nghĩa là lấy dây USB 2 đầu đực nối bob với máy tính nó liên quan đến âm chung gì đấy em không rõ lắm, em hỏi bác bán bo bảo thế), lúc trước em dùng 1 cục chuyển từ 24V xuống 5V rồi cấp cho bob nhưng cũng không được, làm theo cách trên thì được.

----------


## kcnsonline

> Em cũng đang dùng mạch Mach3 như này:
> 
> Vậy nếu muốn dùng input có Estop và các limit switch thì cần cấp nguồn  24 V vào board và nếu vậy thì còn có phải cấp nguồn 5V qua cổng USB nữa không?
> Và nếu nguồn 24V đó cấp chung với nguồn cấp động cơ thì có được không bác?


Cổng P1 nối vào đâu vậy mấy bác

----------

